# Swedish invention, dust-free turning.



## Umeubbe (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello everyone. 

Want to suggest a Swedish invention. Since the inventor living in my city makes it even funnier. There is also a smaller set specifically for pen turners. Any price I do not know, unfortunately. I'll send a link to their website which is only available in Swedish but you can do as I do and use the google translation. I have not had time to try it for myself but admit that it looks interesting.

Here is the link to their website: http://provac.info/Webbplats1/9A271E91-C300-4E68-8023-9EFFC604D034.html

Then clik on "det lilla svarvstålet" on the top to the right, there is the small steel lathe.

Sincerely / Urban


----------



## snowman56 (Apr 24, 2010)

Could you translate?Where do you fine the pricing?


----------



## Umeubbe (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello snowman56.

This is so new that I do not think there is no price yet. What I do know is that it will be available in the U.S. soon. When I know more I'll tell it here on the forum. 
Problems with dust is a problem for all of us so I think this could be a great thing. 

Sincerely / Urban


----------



## DJS588 (Apr 24, 2010)

There is/was an American version. It, unfortunately, is a bit large for pens. 
Check out: www.cleanturn.net


----------



## Umeubbe (Apr 24, 2010)

This is a translation of googles, but I do not know if it will do.

The small steel lathe
Lathe steel is suitable for smaller jobs and have called for, among other things pen turners. Steel structure based on the same system as the major with replaceable cutting tips. A sharpened cutting tip supplied by a fingernail-shaped Gouge with 40 ° edge angle. A tip is sanded with 45 ° edge angle and very safe to use. It is used among others in school crafts.
A cutting tip is sharpened for bowl turning, with 55 ° edge angle.
Another model for internal turning of eg deep bowls with small opening under development.

Ps.It is made of Swedish HSS steel.

Urban.


----------



## jfoh (Apr 24, 2010)

I have one of the US type. Bought it on Ebay five plus years ago. Used it for roughing a blank down to 80% final size. Eliminated 99% of the dust and chips. Not for fin detail work but did keep all the mess under control. Takes a long time to sharpen on my Tormek. Works well even if it looks odd.


----------



## Umeubbe (Apr 24, 2010)

Next week i vill call him to get more details on size, price etc.

Urban


----------



## holmqer (Apr 24, 2010)

Neat tool, maybe I have to design my own!


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 24, 2010)

Urban
With all the talk about the vacuum gouge, I'd like to welcome you to the IAP and thank you for this information.


----------



## Umeubbe (Apr 25, 2010)

bobjackson said:


> Urban
> With all the talk about the vacuum gouge, I'd like to welcome you to the IAP and thank you for this information.


 
Thank you very much "bobjackson," I'm glad I found this Sait, here is a lot to learn.

Sincerely / Urban


----------



## Mr Vic (Apr 25, 2010)

That tool sucks!

Duh it's supposed to. Next thing you know we all be trying to drill through our tools amd stealing the ole ladies vacum........


----------



## snowman56 (Apr 25, 2010)

You better be very careful of the old ladys vacum,she sees you with you will have a new job title.And it be turner of the year.


----------



## Umeubbe (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello again from Sweden. 

Yesterday I got the pleasure of testing the lathe tool as it connects to a vacuum cleaner. It works fantastically well so I bought one immediately. The entire tool has a length of 50 cm and the diameter of the tube is 17 mm. The outer 5 cm is made Swedish HSS with a really sharp edge and the rest of stainles steel. A big advantage is that the steel with the air stays colder than usual so that the edge will last longer because it does not get hot. You can buy a special jig for grinding to make it both easy and perfect. I would not discuss any price here on the forum and I hope you respect it. I put the email address of the company, so you can email yourself and ask for more, you who think that it looks interesting jarl.cederblad@telia.com

Mr. Jarl Cederblad, thats his name, has now patented in the USA. He is a lecturer at Umeå University and educates crafts teachers on a daily basis. 
I enclose two pictures so you can see how big the tool is in my hands.

Sincerely / Urban


----------



## Padre (Apr 28, 2010)

Urban,
Welcome, and thanks for posting this.  Are the tips replaceable on this tool?


----------



## snowman56 (Apr 28, 2010)

Could you give us a short review and your thoughts on this tool.
are the cutting tips replaceable?


----------



## Umeubbe (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you and hello Padre. 

Yes it is. If you look closely, it's a black knob where you can unscrew the top and replace with another. There is a bit different peaks to buy but I bought a standard peak. 

URBAN


----------



## bitshird (Apr 28, 2010)

Urban, The tool looks relatively simple to construct, it seems like an excellent idea. Dust hazards are universal we all need to breathe Oxygen and not so much dust. I was wondering what types of wood are native to Sweden, and what are some of the more popular wood there?


----------



## Umeubbe (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey bitshird.

The most common wood species that grow here in Sweden are pine, spruce, birch, alder, sales, beech and that type of wood. These varieties can handle the climate we live in, so also the apple, pear, cherry and so on, but they grow so slowly that it is not out on the market other than that imported or grown in a greenhouse here in Sweden.

Sweden is a rather long land and the country is divided into six plant zones. Zone 1 is pretty good for plants but here where I live, it is zone 5, then you might understand better.
There are no major problems to buy in almost any wood you like but it is quite expensive because the most part have to be imported to Sweden.

A great hobby is making knives. There are many Swedes who do just that and then you sometimes might want to have a more exclusive types of wood. A small wooden block which is only sufficient to one handle costing approximately 15-20 dollars. :frown:

Sincerely / Urban


----------



## McBryde (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks a lot like just a piece of sharpened pipe, what makes it so special to cost $80 for the US version?  I know it is a higher grade of steel than pipe, but still.

E


----------



## Umeubbe (Apr 30, 2010)

McBryde said:


> Looks a lot like just a piece of sharpened pipe, what makes it so special to cost $80 for the US version? I know it is a higher grade of steel than pipe, but still.
> 
> E


 

Hello McBryde.

Well, I know nothing about the level of price, but it is not much more expensive than a quality tools here. 
After I read your post, I have looked very carefully at the tool and I think that it is not so easy to make one yourself. There are two stainless steel tubes that fit into each other and that it's not so difficult. Difficult, I think, is to add a 5 cm. curved tip of the HSS steel in the smaller tube and then welding it there, it must be a perfect required precision for it to be really good. Then I think there is a huge bonus that all debris and dust goes directly into the vacuum cleaner. I'm very happy with my purchase although but I'm not a pro at this by turning. I would also add that I do not know him, selling the tool, we just happen to live in the same city with approximately 100,000 people. 

Sincerely / Urban


----------

